# Install FreeBSD 7.2 into a separate location



## KernelPanic (Jan 4, 2010)

I want to build an 'instance' of FreeBSD 7.2 in a directory (in this case /usr/home/MYRELEASE) so that I can have a few other FreeBSD servers pull down that 'instance' (using rsync) to use as their base OS. Reading /usr/src/UPDATING, I believe this is considered a cross-install. If so, I'm curious if this seems to be the right commands to do it:


```
make buildworld
make buildkernel KERNCONF=MYKERNEL
make installworld DESTDIR=/usr/home/MYRELEASE
make distribution DESTDIR=/usr/home/MYRELEASE
make installkernel KERNCONF=MYKERNEL DESTDIR=/usr/home/MYRELEASE
```

Is there anything else I might need to do as part of this?


----------



## zeiz (Jan 4, 2010)

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/index.html
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/jails-build.html
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/articles/releng/release-build.html


----------



## KernelPanic (Jan 5, 2010)

zeiz said:
			
		

> http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/index.html
> http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/jails-build.html
> http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/articles/releng/release-build.html



What is the advantage of building it inside a jail versus just managing the files using chroot?

I assume that since I don't need to build an ISO and I'm using the same OS as is installed, that 'make distribution' is a preferred method over 'make release'?

I also ended up running this commmand:
`mergemaster -d /usr/home/MYRELEASE`

It didn't do much, but in the future updates might be important.


----------

